# Rare Sprocket?



## bairdco (Aug 12, 2016)

Got this AS 34 crank and sprocket off a frankenbike. In the sprocket thread it says it's from an admiral.

Don't see many of these around, wondering if it's "rare," and what it's worth.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't say rare and prob about $35-50. V/r Shawn


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 12, 2016)

I dug one out of my yard


----------



## bairdco (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks.

Keep digging, maybe you'll find a whole bike.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 12, 2016)

Convo started


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 12, 2016)

DID SCHWINN GO FROM CLUBS.. TO HEARTS...????  I FOLD ...THOSE THAT KNOW.... LET US KNOW????


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> DID SCHWINN GO FROM CLUBS.. TO HEARTS...????  I FOLD ...THOSE THAT KNOW.... LET US KNOW????



Haha...sorta

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> DID SCHWINN GO FROM CLUBS.. TO HEARTS...????  I FOLD ...




Now that's funny !


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 12, 2016)

WELL ..I JUST CHECKED IN WITH BOTH IGNAZ AND HUGO...  AND THEY COULD NOT REMEMBER A CLUB DESIGN ON THEIR  SPROCKET ...A HALF CIRCLE YES... A FULL CIRCLE..YES ..AND OF COURCE THE SWEET HEART ..YES ...PLUS I GOT IN CONTACT WITH FRANK SCHWINN AND ED HIS BROTHER THEY WERE STUMPED ...IT TOOK SOME TIME WITH THIS CONTACT..BUT IT HAPPENED...NOW WHAT ??? ANYONE ELSE WANT TO CHIME IN ...NICE SPROCKET...BUT {I GUESS}  NOT A SCHWINN SPROCKET  HELP A ROOKIE OUT!!!


----------



## jkent (Aug 12, 2016)

This is from the 1917 Schwinn catalog.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2016)

AMAZING RESEARCH!
I WOULD NEVER HAD BELIEVED IT WITHOUT SEEING THIS PIC!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes it's a schwinn sprocket...pretty much the first one they had sorta ish ... there is another one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> AMAZING RESEARCH!
> I WOULD NEVER HAD BELIEVED IT WITH SEEING THIS PIC!



1890s to pretty much 1934

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> WELL ..I JUST CHECKED IN WITH BOTH IGNAZ AND HUGO...  AND THEY COULD NOT REMEMBER A CLUB DESIGN ON THEIR  SPROCKET ...A HALF CIRCLE YES... A FULL CIRCLE..YES ..AND OF COURCE THE SWEET HEART ..YES ...PLUS I GOT IN CONTACT WITH FRANK SCHWINN AND ED HIS BROTHER THEY WERE STUMPED ...IT TOOK SOME TIME WITH THIS CONTACT..BUT IT HAPPENED...NOW WHAT ??? ANYONE ELSE WANT TO CHIME IN ...NICE SPROCKET...BUT {I GUESS}  NOT A SCHWINN SPROCKET  HELP A ROOKIE OUT!!!





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 12, 2016)

THANK YA KINDLY,,,GOOD LOOKIN OUT, OBI WAN SCHWINN,,,JUST NEVER SEEN ONE...AND PERHAPS ALOT OF US HAVE NOT EITHER ...NOW WE KNOW  ...AND MAYBE ..PERHAPS ...SOMEONE CAN SHOW US WHAT THEY HAVE IN THIS SET UP... CAUSE   MYSELF.. AND OTHERS NEED TO KNOW????


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> THANK YA KINDLY,,,GOOD LOOKIN OUT, OBI WAN SCHWINN,,,JUST NEVER SEEN ONE...AND PERHAPS ALOT OF US HAVE NOT EITHER ...NOW WE KNOW  ...AND MAYBE ..PERHAPS ...SOMEONE CAN SHOW US WHAT THEY HAVE IN THIS SET UP... CAUSE   MYSELF.. AND OTHERS NEED TO KNOW????



There are a few more before the sprocket used on the aerocycle and then sweetheart 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 12, 2016)

YO Obi Wan Schwinnobi WHOEVER YOU MAY BE.... (GET A BICYCLE YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT ) IF YOU LIVE...THEN GO TO HEAVEN FOR THE CLIMATE OR (HELL FOR THE COMPANY ) 
THANKS FOR THE INSIGHT 
YOURS TRUELY 
RUDY C


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 12, 2016)

AND YOU KNOW I MEANT THAT IN A GOOD WAY...THAT DAMM MARK TWAIN


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 12, 2016)

IN CLOSING ..BEFORE I GO DOWN TO MY LOCAL HONKY TONK..IN PHOTO NUMBER 1..DO I COUNT FOUR CLUBS??? NOW IN PHOTO NUMBER 10  DO I COUNT....FIVE CLUBS... DOES IT MATTER ANYWAY ???????


----------



## bairdco (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, mine is four of a kind, the second photo musta pulled an extra club out of it's sleeve. 

Mine's inch pitch, too. The other is 1/2".


----------



## bairdco (Aug 12, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_first_american_balloon_tire_bicycle/

According to this article, it was OE on the admiral


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2016)

They were used on the first balloon tire bikes  http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_first_american_balloon_tire_bicycle/  V/r Shawn


----------



## The Admiral (Aug 20, 2016)

My 20s admiral has this chainring





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

